# Looking for a part time remote job



## happycoder07 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am looking to find a remote coding position with a coding company, hospital or insurance company that is needing an experienced CPC to help with working your Clinical/NCCI edits.  I know there are many companies out there with a huge backlog of claims (facility or physician billed).  I have been doing this type of work for over 7 years and can help get that backlog down for you.

I am familiar with MUE, LCDs and NCDs, very little training is needed.

Please contact me here if you want more information about my credentials and work history.

Sincerely,
Yvonne

PS - I am looking to start working in September 2014.


----------



## kmcdougald (Aug 28, 2014)

*remote work from home*

I was just hired on with Outcomes Health Information systems working from home. Its a contract position, but the pay is pretty good. You can email me and I can give you more information on how to get started. I will ask about a referral program and hopefully that will get you moving a lot quicker in the process. Good luck!!!

kionamcdougald@yahoo.com


----------



## fdiaz7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello how are you?  I would like to have some information about  the company that you start to work for.  You could email me at fdreyfus06@hotmail.com
Thank you
Flor


----------



## SStauring (Sep 5, 2014)

Yvonne,

I am in a very similar. Wondering if you have had any luck with any companies as of yet? It is very difficult to trust that some of these companies, to work for from home, are legit. 


Thank You,


Sarah S.


----------



## kal20aapc (Sep 12, 2014)

*remote coding*

hello, I am interested in a part time coding position from home, I already have a full time coding job. I am experienced in most all claim edits, knowledge of Epic EMR, GE Centricity, & optum, CPC certified, don't need a lot of training, quick learner. 
I enjoy coding and would like more experience in all aspects of coding.
Been employed at my current job for 12 years, have a BSHA.
Karen Lopez
I' m in Colorado


----------



## happycoder07 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Sarah S., sorry for taking so long to respond back to you.  One has to not give up, if your desire is to work at home then keep looking and don't get down on yourself.  There are plenty of legitimate coding jobs to be had just takes one to hire you.  

I haven't had much luck yet but not going to let anything stop me.  

Where have you been applying?  You can send me a private message if you like.

Take care,
Yvonne


----------

